# TiVo Stream and Copy Protection



## mgmcotton (Apr 16, 2003)

I am disappointed that TiVo Stream will not allow us to stream copy protected programs to our devices. I thought this is what the protection was all about. We can't copy our programs and give them out but with the Stream we can take the programs in a protected format like our TiVo apps. Why should anyone buy the Stream? I feel suckered by TiVo. The first time I felt this way since my first device (1996). TiVo should work with the HD networks to let all Stream users stream these programs. If not, I would suggest getting Sling Box instead of a stream. I wish I had. Can't beat a TiVo. BUT the Stream is now a big let down.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The cable companies are the ones turning on copy protection on every channel, without the cable channels asking them to. The only reason the local channels aren't protected is because there is a law that says they can't protect them. Of course, they are trying to get that changed so they can protect those too.

This is all pretty ridiculous, when I can type the name of a show into Google and download it for free in minutes anyway.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

What are you talking about? The Stream can stream copy protected recorded content. You just can't transfer it.

When you are on a copy once recording, you have the watch on iPad option which will stream the show to your IOS device.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I still don't understand why you would want to watch a show on an iPad when you are in a building with a TV set. The only good thing about the Stream is that you can take shows on the road, and for most cable users 90% of the content is blocked.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Two use cases in my house....

1) I watch TV in bed where we don't have a real TV

2) My wife watches TV in the kitchen while doing chores. (no TV in the kitchen either)

Essentially the iPad becomes a portable TV that can be watched in any room in the house, even ones that don't have TVs. 

Dan


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I guess that makes sense. The only room in my house without a TV is the bathroom.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Arcady said:


> I guess that makes sense. The only room in my house without a TV is the bathroom.


There you go, now you have a use for Streaming. Watching TV on the toilet. 

Dan


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I use the stream on the elliptical, and when I am outside brewing beer.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

So you use it while losing the weight you gained while making the thing that made you gain weight? LOL


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Arcady said:


> I still don't understand why you would want to watch a show on an iPad when you are in a building with a TV set.


I am now using an iPad mini to watch shows on my TiVo while on the treadmill.

Yes, I'd prefer watching on a TV set, but the current layout of things prevents that (the treadmill is actually in a hall right now, but can still be used).

I was even using an iPhone previously, but an iPad mini is a reasonable watching size from a few feet away.


----------



## Akatraypa (Oct 24, 2012)

Also use our iPad on the treadmill


----------



## cmannes (Dec 8, 2004)

I use to to watch a show on my iPad, while my wife watches a completely different show off the same tivo. In the same room.

In this way, we watch tv together, but not always the same show.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, I frequently watch stuff on my handhelds at the breakfast table (where we have no TV) or while my wife watches something else on TV. But I've unloaded my iPad and need Kindle Fire HD Stream support ASAP.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

davezatz said:


> But I've unloaded my iPad and need Kindle Fire HD Stream support ASAP.


ASAP?  Good luck with the wait.

I believe I read that Android support is expected sometime in 2013 -- but I may have just created that out of thin air. Not sure there is any official timeline for supporting non Apple products. I suppose they will include a Kindle Fire HD version (custom Android OS) as well since it's probably easy to adapt once it's written for Android.


----------

